# Painting with Lace



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Last September my family and I went to a haunted house and I really liked the way they had painted thier walls, yet couldn't really figure out what they did to make it look so cool.
Well I figured that they used lace. And today I tried it for myself. I painted a scrap board a deep maroon red and put some lace I got from walmart over the boared. I then did a light mist of gold spray paint over the lace and it turned out pretty cool.
I did take some pictures, but have to wait to load them to my PC.
Just thought I would share the tip with any of you who are looking for different/cheap ways to paint walls in their haunt.
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be interested in seeing the pictures


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm... that sounds like an interesting technique! I may have to try it some time soon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That sound like a good idea FYF,
hope you get your pics up soon.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YOU TEASE!!! how are you gonna tell us and not show pics.... pfftt...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that sounds awsome. gotta show us the pictures man.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

crap...1970's van painting comes to mind.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

haha sorry guys, my computer has been acting up so i'm not able to load my pictures at home.
i will get them up as soon as i can!
sorry for the wait!
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Another material that works is fishnet stockings. I wanted a snake skin look for my Medusa body painting and it worked well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have seen the lace used to decorate a trunk. It is an easy technique that yields nice results. Wouldn't have thought to use it on walls. Neat.

Good tip about the fishnet stockings.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

here's a pic of the results... i'll add more later... maybe.








.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Idea FYF,
that be a good way to make a cheap wedding dress for a corpse bride or a skelly...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i was a little upset with the results.
i don't like how you can see the grain of the wood.
so when i do my walls i will be sure to prime the wood before i paint it.
also, i would maybe choose a darker red.
so yeah.
.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol ff.... thats really cool.... i still think thats just fabric lol.... awesome thanx!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha.
it's not just fabric!
you can even see the wood grain.
and the unpainted wood in the bottom right coner.
lol.
.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks cool FF. This is a must try. Now to find some lace and experiment.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Great Idea FYF,
> that be a good way to make a cheap wedding dress for a corpse bride or a skelly...


That is an example of the great tricks you learn from experienced masquerade costumers. Some costumers going for workmanship awards will actually embroider their costume, the savvy ones just looking for stage effect use the lace and spraypaint method. From a few yards away under stage lights you literally cant tell the difference. In the ICG (international costumers guild) I learned a bunch of FX like that that work great not just for costumes but props and scenery as well... faux engraving, leather, metal, all sorts of things. FX on the cheap is something haunters and competition costumers have in common!

In fact, last weekend Costume Con (the annual ICG con) was held here in St Louis, and I chatted with Karen and Ricky Dick, who created the Castle Blood haunt in PA. You always know they're there when you get to the hotel and there's a hearse with purple bats painted all over it in the parking lot!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love this effect... I have lots of scraps of different lace that I want to test now...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev, I work in the theatre and I sure could use any tips/tricks you'd care to share in this costume section [on your own thread of course].


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I love this effect... I have lots of scraps of different lace that I want to test now...


great!
if you do test it out be sure to post some pictures of the results!
i'm glad you liked it!
.


----------

